# Hydrofoil on a Jet Outboard



## Jetjeff (Dec 12, 2021)

I’m new to the forum but having scanned through the post I can tell their is a good pool of knowledge here concerning outboard jet performance. Recently my Optimax 80 spent the night upside down after a slow motion mishap due mostly to operator error. First incident in 40 years of boating so don’t be too hard on me. Nevertheless after an insurance settlement that was quite kind to me(Geico) I am back in the market for a new rig. This 17/56/105(150 Pro XS) Alweld has caught my eye. It would be a 16 hour round trip to get this boat which isn’t fitting well into my work schedule. Therefore I’m parsing through the little things trying to convince myself to make the drive. Any opinions on this hydrofoil type device for a jet? On bass boats it was always a sure sign of an underpowered boat. Put one on a properly powered boat and they have little or know positive effect. 105 go on the 17/56 should be acceptable for my needs but will this device result in gains even on a properly powered rig?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Dec 12, 2021)

From what I've read (and I think I contacted the company as well) they help with bigger jet motors, not the smaller ones like my 60/45. They might help getting on plane a little quicker and possibly help with potential porpoising (which was the main reason I had contacted them).


----------

